# استفسار حصر ارعمال الميكانيكية



## ياسر حسن (28 يناير 2016)

لو سمحتوا يا شباب ضرورى اذاى اعمل حصر بالاتوكاد للاعمال التنفيذية الميكانيكية المواسير الصحى والحريق
او اى طريقة اخرى


----------

